# In My Pants



## Trident

I saw this on another forum and the responses were pretty funny.

It's much like the fortune cookie game where you add "in bed" after read the fortune. With this game, you simply name the title of the song you are listening to and add "in my pants" after it.

I'll start...

Eminem - Big Weenie in my pants


----------



## munchy_cool

katy perry - et in my pants ..lol..


----------



## Trident

Outkast - I'll Call Before I Come in my pants


----------



## Dewguzzler

Foo Fighters-Best of You in my pants


----------



## Dewguzzler

Kid Rock-Cowboy in my pants


----------



## Trident

Jay-Z - You, Me, Him and Her in my pants


----------



## poontab

BDP - The Bridge Is Over in My pants


----------



## Dewguzzler

Linkin Park-When they come for me in my pants


----------



## abtre

please don't flash it on your A500 - it has a totally different processor powering it (the dual-core Tegra 2) while the A510 has a quad-core Tegra 3.


----------



## davidjr621

Linkin Park - Bleed it Out in my pants
Linkin Park - Numb in my pants


----------



## dustinmj

John Lennon - Working Class Hero in my pants


----------



## bassclarinetl2

Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled water in my pants


----------



## cassdroid

If you wanna get out alive- in my pants


----------



## nevsdad

Blink-182 Take off my pants and jacket in my pants

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab

The Beatles - Dear Prudence in My Pants


----------



## goodspellar

The Prodigy - What Evil Lurks...in my pants


----------



## Trident

Outkast - I'll Call Before I Come in my pants


----------



## amosavitas

Danger Mouse and Daniele Luppi+Jack White: Two against one in my pants.


----------



## routzong

Beastie Boys - Time to Get Ill in my pants


----------



## fc127

Black Label Society - Dead Meadow in my pants


----------



## Trident

The Script - For The First Time in my pants

Drake - Best I Ever Had in my pants


----------



## fc127

Def Leppard - Rock! Rock! (Til You Drop) in my pants


----------



## poontab

PFFR - Superfine in My Pants


----------



## IRONMatt

ADTR- Its Complicated in my pants


----------



## BrutalSauce

Whitechapel - Murder Sermon in my pants


----------



## lilcdroid

Knee Deep - First Class Seaman in my pants


----------



## thecaptain0220

Chris Brown - Look at me know in my pants


----------



## poontab

Mirielle Mathieu & Patrick Duffy - Together We Are Strong In My Pants


----------



## Brian

Aerosmith - Same Old Song and Dance in my pants

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

Escape The Fate - Gorgeous Nightmare in my pants
A Skylit Drive - Eva The Carrier in my pants


----------



## xoomdev

Lupe Fiasco - The Coolest in my pants...


----------



## Snipples007

Sublime - What I Got in my pants.

Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


----------



## poontab

KRS One - 9mm Goes Bang In My Pants


----------



## BrttWrd

Don McLean - American Pie in my pants
Escape the Fate - Ashley in my pants
Drake - Best I Ever Had in my pants
Hollywood Undead - *****es in my pants
DMX - X Gonna Give It To You in my pants 
Flo Rida - Who Dat Girl in my pants
Fall Out Boy - Thanks For The Memories in my pants
3Oh!3 - Still Around in my pants
Drake - Show Me A Good Time in my pants
Lupe Fiasco - The Show Goes On in my pants
David Guetta - Sexy ***** in my pants
Brokencyde - Sex Toyz in my pants
Bullet For My Valentine - Scream Aim Fire in my pants
Darrude? - Sandstorm in my pants
Jay-z - Run This Town in my pants
Senses Fail - Rum Is For Drinking, Not For Burning in my pants
Jason Derulo - Ridin' Solo in my pants
Three Days Grace - Riot in my pants
Escape The Fate - Reverse This Curse in my pants
Finger Eleven - Paralyzer in my pants
Protest The Hero - Palms Read in my pants
Waka Flocka Flame - No Hands in my pants
Escape The Fate - Miles Wide in my pants
Eminem - Lose Yourself in my pants
Lupe Fiasco - Letting Go in my pants
DMC - It's Tricky in my pants
Rucka Rucka Ali - I Love Minorities in my pants
Rucka Rucka Ali - I Don't Like Old People in my pants
Senses Fail - Hair Of The Dog in my pants
Bruno Mars - Grenade in my pants
Cobra Starship - Good Girls Go Bad in my pants
Escape The Fate - The Guillotine in my pants
Lupe Fiasco - Go Go Gadget Flow in my pants
Escape The Fate - The Flood in my pants
Senses Fail - Everyday Is A Struggle in my pants

I could go on, but... i'd rather not lol

via Tapatalk


----------



## dustinmj

Authority Zero - Find Your Way in my pants (chicks only)


----------



## PatHoge

Lil' Wayne - 6'7' In My Pants


----------



## JsinLegacy

Eminem & Royce da 5'9 - Living Proof in my pants


----------



## TRE_588

poontab said:


> KRS One - 9mm Goes Bang In My Pants


whats up plaxico!?

California Love in my pants


----------



## mwaters33

Eminem and Dr Dre - I need a Dr in my pants


----------



## x-tac23

Black eyed peas- boom boom pow in my pants!


----------



## x13thangelx

The Spirit Carries On in my pants - Dream Theater


----------



## Jordan8

A Day To Remember - Downfall of us all in my pants


----------



## poontab

The Chameleons - Up the down escalator in My pants


----------



## Snipples007

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get in my pants.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

Eyes Set to Kill - Violent Kiss in my pants


----------



## coggy9

Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper in my pants


----------



## dustinmj

Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding in my pants


----------



## Guest

Lady GaGa - The Edge Of Glory In My Pants
Scotty McCreery - I Love You This Big In My Pants


----------



## Trident

The Script - For The First Time in my pants


----------



## sageDieu

Deadmau5-Raise Your Weapon in my pants.

Can't get the Madeon remix outta my head, anybody who likes deadmau5 should check it out.

Sent from my CM7 SCH-i500


----------



## Stetsonaw

Bullet for my Valentine - The Poison in my pants

Sent from 1885


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Lil Wayne- John in my pants


----------



## Jonathon

Bliss n Eso - Family Affair in my pants...
Calvin Harris (Pendulum remix) - I'm not alone in my pants

On a side note, the IMP gets said a lot at school, just said after everything not a song name









Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## xmrsilentx

Metallica-And Justice For All in my pants..

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Oh Wow, perfect, earlier I was listening to Static-X, Love Dump... in my pants.


----------



## x13thangelx

We Came As Romans - To Plant a Seed.... in my pants
A Skylit Drive - Tempt Me, Temptation..... in my pants


----------



## D3M0NYK

Everlast - What It's Like... In My Pants


----------



## xmrsilentx

Lady Gaga-Poker Face in my pants.

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## setexascustoms

Led Zeppelin - What Is And What Should Never Be in my pants


----------

